
What does health care reform mean for startups and VCs? - bhousel
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/03/what-does-health-care-reform-mean-for-startups-vcs.php
======
protomyth
Subtitle C—Other Provisions SEC. 3021 (Standards and Protocols) might provide
some work opportunities. It might be more work for hire instead of statup
stuff, but someone might come up with an idea.

